# Illinois roofing exam / license



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey people, my first post here but have been reading for a while. I have been a licensed roofer in the chicago area from 1995 until 2007 when it expired. Now in 2009 i would like to get going again & i am not exempt from this b.s. exam that is required (i was grandfathered in before). 

I'm looking to find out as much info as possible about the LIMITED test, i already know about idfpr recommended reading but can anyone guide me as to which parts of these books to study or the related questions? I have read that most people fail the first time but when you go the second time are the questions still the same or are they changed when you go for the retest? I just can't see memorizing 2000+ pages of books & expecting to remember every minute detail that may be asked. From what i have heard there are some questions not even thought to be important thrown in there. Sounds like finding a needle in a haystack to me. It also sounds like another way they can take our money also.

The limited exam i know is 75 questions needing a 70? to pass? 70 q's i assume & not 70% right?

Also short of buying the nrca manual or trying to read online, is anyone out there willing to rent one or sell cheap? I didn't see any in the library online either & would like to take home. 

I've been in this trade for 22 years now so i know my stuff but how much is related as an installer for the exam?

Any input would be appreciated from those who went through this. Thanks ahead!


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I was licensed from 95' to 2003, and let it lapse so I was not 'grandfathered in'. Took the 'Limited' test after about 40 hrs of serious studying and passed on the 1st try. I didnt do unlimted because I had chosen in the past to not get involved in commercial or industrial work. I figured why take something and pay more If i wasnt doing it. This year I may upgrade though. 

The limited test was pretty hard. It is not based on what you know or what you where taught, the test is based on the recomended reading material.
Your backround should help with understanding what you read, therefore making it easier. 
Safety is big. 
I read the NRCA manual online, its not so bad. Do your homework with what is recomended, take it seriously and you should be fine. Of course if you dont mind coming back then dont study.


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Red Cedar, thanks for the reply. I was thinking about trying to read the manual online also but was wondering if you took notes about certain areas such as safety rules & write down to retain the info?

I of course would like to go through this only once myself also but have read that guys retest 2-3 times. I just want to give myself enough time to study but then retain all the info. I won't be taking until march of this year. 

I am taking it serious but am anxious about the whole thing at the same time.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

I a sorry if I may have sounded like you are not taking it seriously. it realy is about what you read and not about what you know without reading. There were all kinds of women there who more then likely had no field experience at all.
I did not take notes, because I did not know exactly what to take notes on. Try to absorb as much as you can and take notes if that will help you refresh.
You have plenty of time.

The time I took, at least 40 hrs is quite a while, I am reffering to actual reading time. Clear your mind and absorb.


Hey worst case senario is you dont pass and have to come back. The NW suburbs is not that far from Hillside. ( Hillside is where I took the test. Holiday Inn )


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

I will probably wind up with 40+ hours also. I guess i'll lay off the bottle & clear my mind Lol ! :laughing: 
I assume that there are questions in all the books like that roof construction & estimating that i would just buy for 25.00. The osha part i believe to read was mainly subpart m (fall arrest). 

I had a bad misfortune in the past which brought all this upon & will never let it happen again. It's like starting from scratch all over but will be worth it in the long run.

Thanks again for the responce & if anyone else can chime in please do.


----------



## Johnson 1985 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey was just browsing onthis site and saw your question and felt your pain. I bought the recommeded reading material after failing the test so i had a pretty good idea of what they were looking for and highlighted all important areas. The books look intimidating because of there size but there is a ton a repeated information in them, so its not that bad. There is at least 20-25 questions on safety so its a critical part of the exam. Pay attention because if you do fail the exam was identical the next time (at least for me.) The other user is correct, your knowledge will help you read and interpret the material but the test seems to be written by someone who has little roofing or "waterproofing" knowledge. It is a 70% to pass and each question has 4 possible answers. Two of which can be thrown out automatically and the other two can be pretty tough to choose from. They seem to be looking for the "politically correct" answer if you will. If you have any further questions as to the books or anything else id be glad to help you out. Like i said before, i feel your pain. lol


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Johnson, that's what i was looking for, a few things of what to expect. I'm assumming you took the il test? I have ordered 2 books, one the big nrca book with updates & also the roofing estimating. Do i need more or does the nrca book cover the safety questions? Like i posted, this is for the limited only so i would not to get books i don't need.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Most of, if not all safety stuff is directly from OSHA.

You can download the pertinent section, especially fall arrest and sub-part M, plus electrical cord safety and gfci plugs.

Read about ladder safety too.

Ed


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Ed, i will download that. I couldn't imagine printing out 1600+ pages of the nrca book


----------



## imperialroofing (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a Roofer said:


> Hey people, my first post here but have been reading for a while. I have been a licensed roofer in the chicago area from 1995 until 2007 when it expired. Now in 2009 i would like to get going again & i am not exempt from this b.s. exam that is required (i was grandfathered in before).
> 
> I'm looking to find out as much info as possible about the LIMITED test, i already know about idfpr recommended reading but can anyone guide me as to which parts of these books to study or the related questions? I have read that most people fail the first time but when you go the second time are the questions still the same or are they changed when you go for the retest? I just can't see memorizing 2000+ pages of books & expecting to remember every minute detail that may be asked. From what i have heard there are some questions not even thought to be important thrown in there. Sounds like finding a needle in a haystack to me. It also sounds like another way they can take our money also.
> 
> ...


hi im a roofer also and im in indiana and we dont have to take any test to be a licience roofer but im curious about this test can you tell me any infro on what to do or how to go about doing it ty.(been roofing for 25yrs.)


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I watched ALOT of movies.

he tests are basically the same, but not the same. I think there are 19 versions of the exam. If you are doing any flat work, be it commercial or residential, if it is flat; You need the UNLIMITED license. 

It's not just a 70% to pass, as each section of the test IS a seperate test. 3 sections for limited, 4 for unlimited. Each section you need a 70 to pass. If you fail one section, you fail the entire exam. The first time I took the test I got a friggin 69 on the low slope section for the unlimited exam. Since I failed one section of the exam I failed the entire exam. 

The only other advice I have for you is to search this forum for the dozens of posts very very very identical to yours about the roofing exam. 

Red, I didn't know you were from the IL area.


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Grumpy said:


> I watched ALOT of movies. (What movies?)
> 
> he tests are basically the same, but not the same. I think there are 19 versions of the exam. If you are doing any flat work, be it commercial or residential, if it is flat; You need the UNLIMITED license.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

When I took my exam my research proved to me that the seperation was steep slope vs low slope as a differentiation for obtaining the limited vs unlimited. Infact if you don't take the unlimited exam, there will be no questions about low slope roofing, so one can only conclude that to do low slope roofing of any kind, be it residential or commercial, you need an unlimited license.

I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY encourage you to contact the IDFPR as well as your local permit issuing municipalities and inquire as to what license you will need. Most suburbs in my area don't differentiate between the two licenses but I know a couple suburbs that do, and will not issue a permit on a flat roof if you don't have an unlimited license. 

Do it right or not at all.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> When I took my exam my research proved to me that the seperation was steep slope vs low slope as a differentiation for obtaining the limited vs unlimited. Infact if you don't take the unlimited exam, there will be no questions about low slope roofing, so one can only conclude that to do low slope roofing of any kind, be it residential or commercial, you need an unlimited license.
> 
> I HIGHLY HIGHLY HIGHLY encourage you to contact the IDFPR as well as your local permit issuing municipalities and inquire as to what license you will need. Most suburbs in my area don't differentiate between the two licenses but I know a couple suburbs that do, and will not issue a permit on a flat roof if you don't have an unlimited license.
> 
> Do it right or not at all.


This is not correct about there being no low slope questions on the
limited test. 
Please supply supporting evidence of your claim of no questions and permit requirements of reidential low slope license requirments.
There are quite a few questions on low slope roofing with the limited license. Enough to where I would say to the original post, is study everything in the NRCA manual if he has a desire to pass on his first time.
The split in the license does not differentiate to what kind of roofing is performed, it has to do with the size and type of building.


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

The split in the license does not differentiate to what kind of roofing is performed, it has to do with the size and type of building.[/quote]


That was how i was understanding this also, when i did have the license from 95 through 07 i was automatically limited when the changes began in 2003. I did plenty of flat roofs with no issues of getting a permit from several suburbs in the area.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Several years ago architectual metal was not covered. ( I am pretty sure, you know memory sometimes is not as sharp as one would prefer. )
But I would suggest reading up on it anyway, it can only help and help you be better prepared.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

red_cedar said:


> This is not correct about there being no low slope questions on the
> limited test.
> Please supply supporting evidence of your claim of no questions and permit requirements of reidential low slope license requirments.
> There are quite a few questions on low slope roofing with the limited license. Enough to where I would say to the original post, is study everything in the NRCA manual if he has a desire to pass on his first time.
> The split in the license does not differentiate to what kind of roofing is performed, it has to do with the size and type of building.



Forget what I or anyone here have to say about this topic of which license is needed for what type of work. Contact the IDFPR directly and ask them. Contact your local permit issuing municipalities and ask them for yourself. After all we are all just guessing and assuming, and admittedly so. 


The NRCA manual is huge, 5 volumes infact, and if anyone can read it cover to cover kudos to them. I'd shoot myself in the asophagus half way through the first volume. Great refrences to have! However, I use them as refrences looking up what I need as I need.


----------



## Johnson 1985 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree you should check with local agencies on permits because there all a little bit different and the city officials can be your best friend or your worst enemy when they want to be. Im from a small town and do almost all my work in other small towns in the area where this isnt an issue. There are many contracters around that have no liscense at all and there is no one stopping them either. Ive attempted to call the idfpr and the best they tell me is to contact the city officials because by the time they would get there (weeks) they will be long gone and then they tell me that they will do a follow up which i have a hard time believing because nothing has changed. Bottom line location location location. On the other hand i specifically remember quite a few questions on low slope roofing on the exam, including flash points, built up roofing and size of aggreget used on roofs.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Johnson, hopefully they have a yard sign or trucks lettered. Take a photo and mail to OSHA, IDFPR, and your local building/permit inspector.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> Johnson, hopefully they have a yard sign or trucks lettered. Take a photo and mail to OSHA, IDFPR, and your local building/permit inspector.


That didn't do any good for me. I took photos and video of the unlicensed guys doing the roof that I had to pull off of, due the the home owner not paying me my 2nd installment and is the case I am proceeding to trial with and the city said there was nothing they could do about it, because the home owner said he was doing the roof by himself.

I didn't bother with the red tape with the IDPFR, but still probably should.

Ed


----------

